# Dark Mammoth tooth



## VotTak (May 28, 2017)

Got one of the teeth of very dark color. Could not resist to make a pen out of it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2017)

That is really pretty! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2017)

Sweet! Love the pattern and the subtle coloring.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 28, 2017)

WOW!! That is one sexy pen!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2017)

Woooooo.....sexy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 28, 2017)

-- and it's a perfect choice of pen kit, with the colors and swirls complementing the patterns in the tooth. Great work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 28, 2017)

I don't think I'll ever make a pen, but I sure do admire the pens I see being made by others. I would have never thought a tooth could be turned other than Ivory.... Good job, and absolutely beautiful... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 29, 2017)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 29, 2017)

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (May 29, 2017)

Amazing!! What's not to love here? The brute de forge finish is also pretty rad.
Loris

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 30, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (May 30, 2017)

Stepan,
what turning tools did you use to make it??


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2017)

As I stated elsewhere, amazing! Makes me want to try a mammoth tooth pen even more.



Spinartist said:


> Stepan,
> what turning tools did you use to make it??



Lee, I was wondering the same thing.

Stepan, next time you do a mammoth tooth pen, do you think you might be up for posting a how-to thread in the Classroom section? I'd love to see the process, especially since I'd like to give this a try someday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VotTak (May 30, 2017)

The only turning "tool" I use is carbide insert on homemade cold steel bar in homemade handle... No secret here. I'm using HF lathe, so you have an idea. 
That is short answer.
Longer answer would contain many sentences which will basically say "be accurate when..." and "pay attention when". Basically you have to be very careful on each preparation step, as this material will not forgive even tiny mistake. Also even stabilized material is brittle and I would not try to do something with raw material.
Tomorrow I expect shipment of this material to land on my doorstep so I can make a pictures and comments while I work with that. I only afraid that it might take some time for whole process as it is not quick. Meaning it might be a day or couple days in between posts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sprung (May 30, 2017)

VotTak said:


> The only turning "tool" I use is carbide insert on homemade cold steel bar in homemade handle... No secret here. I'm using HF lathe, so you have an idea.
> That is short answer.
> Longer answer would contain many sentences which will basically say "be accurate when..." and "pay attention when". Basically you have to be very careful on each preparation step, as this material will not forgive even tiny mistake. Also even stabilized material is brittle and I would not try to do something with raw material.
> Tomorrow I expect shipment of this material to land on my doorstep so I can make a pictures and comments while I work with that. I only afraid that it might take some time for whole process as it is not quick. Meaning it might be a day or couple days in between posts.



Stepan, no rush if you do decide to post a tutorial! As spendy as this material is, I'm a little ways off from affording a piece or two anyways.

Are you using any special drill bits to drill the blanks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VotTak (May 30, 2017)

Before I dive into this I read all I could find. Drilling included. I read that guys were drilling using HSS drill bits but complaining. I tried carbon drill bit... my neighbor is a knifemaker so he let me try it. So, I decided to invest in these drill bits. Only bought 3/4" , 10.5mm and 12.5mm as these were very expensive.
Anyway... you can try HSS but I really do not know how good they work on it.
Worst case scenario... I do not mind to drill for you couple blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VotTak (Jun 3, 2017)

I started topic in classroom in regards of making such a pen. Will continue to edit that post as I proceed

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 3, 2017)

Stepan, when you were done turning with the carbide tool, did you notice if the edge had any real wear on it. Since the tooth is fossilized, it seems that it should have been dulled to where it wouldn't be of any use. I've got a bunch of fossils I found in Wyoming that are about 3/4" od. I think I'll try it after I get your answer......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2017)

Outstanding! very unique!


----------



## VotTak (Jun 3, 2017)

@Nubsnstubs Jerry, The edge on carbide will be dull. Not as dull like completely, but you feel the difference. To say more... for short blank I use about 2-3 sides of square insert. I have about 2 boxes of "dull" inserts... Yesterday I tried to sharpen then on diamond sharpening brick... Did not try those yet, but I think it might work. Will test it and report here


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 3, 2017)

@Nubsnstubs Jerry, The edge on carbide will be dull. Not as dull like completely, but you feel the difference. To say more... for short blank I use about 2-3 sides of square insert. I have about 2 boxes of "dull" inserts... Yesterday I tried to sharpen then on diamond sharpening brick... Did not try those yet, but I think it might work. Will test it and report here

Ok bub, gotta ask. How do you pronounce the name you have in your avatar??

Now for the serious stuff. What I did for sharpening my carbides is when the Gem Show was in town in January, I bought 2 Diamond Lap disc, one at 220 grit, and the other at 1000. Each cost 20. They had 1/2 holes for mounting, and when I got home, I removed the nuts on my grinder, slid the discs up against the CBN wheel, and then tightened the nut, all without losing my balance. Now, when one of my carbides gets dull, I just slap it up against the disc, hold it for about 10 seconds, and I've got a sharp carbide that is as equal to the factory sharp cutter I originally purchased...... Setting up wasn't that simple, but now if someone had instructions, I bet it wouldn't take one minute for each disc to be installed. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## VotTak (Jun 4, 2017)

@Nubsnstubs OK, Jerry here we go... I lapped my carbide inserts on diamond sharpening brick and turn that pen I was making for class... it took 3 sides.... definitely it is a good way to treat carbide inserts. 
So, I got your idea. Problem is that I go not even have grinder and no CBN wheels.... And I';m still turning on cheap ass HF lathe... Argh... that is not related to this topic anyway....


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 4, 2017)

VotTak said:


> @Nubsnstubs OK, Jerry here we go... I lapped my carbide inserts on diamond sharpening brick and turn that pen I was making for class... it took 3 sides.... definitely it is a good way to treat carbide inserts.
> So, I got your idea. Problem is that I go not even have grinder and no CBN wheels.... And I';m still turning on cheap ass HF lathe... Argh... that is not related to this topic anyway....




Ok, now, I'll ask again. Do you pronounce your name Step-in or is there a typo on your avatar? I've never seen a name like that.

As far as the grinder goes, if you stick with turning, you will get one. and then your gonna need CBN, and then your gonna need this, that, them and those. There's no end to what you're gonna need.. ....... Jerry (in Tucson

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2017)

Nubsnstubs said:


> @Nubsnstubs Jerry, The edge on carbide will be dull. Not as dull like completely, but you feel the difference. To say more... for short blank I use about 2-3 sides of square insert. I have about 2 boxes of "dull" inserts... Yesterday I tried to sharpen then on diamond sharpening brick... Did not try those yet, but I think it might work. Will test it and report here
> 
> Ok bub, gotta ask. How do you pronounce the name you have in your avatar??
> 
> Now for the serious stuff. What I did for sharpening my carbides is when the Gem Show was in town in January, I bought 2 Diamond Lap disc, one at 220 grit, and the other at 1000. Each cost 20. They had 1/2 holes for mounting, and when I got home, I removed the nuts on my grinder, slid the discs up against the CBN wheel, and then tightened the nut, all without losing my balance. Now, when one of my carbides gets dull, I just slap it up against the disc, hold it for about 10 seconds, and I've got a sharp carbide that is as equal to the factory sharp cutter I originally purchased...... Setting up wasn't that simple, but now if someone had instructions, I bet it wouldn't take one minute for each disc to be installed. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)




Post a pict of he diamond disc's please.


----------



## VotTak (Jun 4, 2017)

@Nubsnstubs  LOL... We I pronounce my name as Step-an... that is what immigration put in my documents... But if it is easier to say for example Stephan or Steve... that's fine with me... I'll respond....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 5, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Post a pict of he diamond disc's please.


I have a bit of work to do today, but will get some pictures when I get home and post into it's own thread. I made another set up awhile back using the card sized Dia-Sharp things that I mounted into my chuck and sharpened my carbides.



VotTak said:


> @Nubsnstubs  LOL... We I pronounce my name as Step-an... that is what immigration put in my documents... But if it is easier to say for example Stephan or Steve... that's fine with me... I'll respond....




Thanks, Steve. I'll go with that......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

